# Denso MAP Sensor 949940-6110



## jay2uc (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi all  

Today my map sensor gave up so I'm looking for the same one to put inside my 96 gtr. Its Denso one commonly used with HKS Fcon ecu's serial number 949940-6110.It would be great if somebody has working one for sale. Greets


----------

